
Boeing spent 18 hours drawing an outline of the 787 Dreamliner across America - Alupis
http://www.businessinsider.com/boeing-dreamliner-787-test-flight-america-2017-8
======
JoblessWonder
This has become pretty common on test flights, although this looks like the
most precise I remember seeing.

